# 67 Door Handle Problem!



## rollieman (Feb 2, 2007)

My 67 GTO door handle has died on me, takes ridiclous pressure on the thumb button to get the door open. I assume that I have to repair and or replace the mechanisim? --- Never done this before and would appreciate any advise on where to start? ---- Note: I have tried spraying some WD-40 oil with no possitive results. 
Thank you.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I doubt it's the handle itself - there is nothing to it other that the button sliding through the casting. You need to pull the door apart and see what's binding up inside - very easy to do. Most likely, something in the door is binding up. Once you have the inner panel off, it's easy to pop the handle off and see what's going on.


----------

